# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Sharon sleeps with................?

## tammyy2j

Sharon overcome with grief sleeps with Phil Mitchell. Phil becomes a shoulder for Sharon during Dennis death and promises to make Johnny pay. The former lovers fall into bed together.

Got this from another soapboard

So Dennis death is all Phil's fault and Sharon rewards him by sleeping with him.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sharon overcome with grief sleeps with Phil Mitchell. Phil becomes a shoulder for Sharon during Dennis death and promises to make Johnny pay. The former lovers fall into bed together.
> 
> Got this from another soapboard
> 
> So Dennis death is all Phil's fault and Sharon rewards him by sleeping with him.


you  know something, it doesn't surprise me.. then she found out it is phil fault and be all upset again. Same happen with Chrissie and her support even though everyone said she killed her father

Me thinks they should have sent Sharon Watts to space cadets  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

God a blind man could have seen that one coming of course she was going to sleep with phil.  Anyone taking bets on how long it will be before she jumps into bed with the other half of the chuckle brothers

----------


## callummc

how predictable,ee scriptwriters must have had to really exercise their braincells to come up with that repeat,oh well,here we go again

----------


## sheilamarie

> God she jumps into bed with the other half of the chuckle brothers


 ohhhh that was so funny when lil den said that   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  god those where the days befor the whole johnny/ruby/juley

----------


## alan45

Miss Piggy and the Beetroot Dogger. How vomit inducing (AGAIN!!!!!)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

FFS they may not be intending to kill EE but they're trying their damn hardest with pathetic storylines like this.    :Angry:

----------


## sheilamarie

> FFS they may not be intending to kill EE but they're trying their damn hardest with pathetic storylines like this.


 y cant they eva let sharon be happy  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> y cant they eva let sharon be happy


I hope shes happy when she is away in pantoland       I know I will be  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Kermit?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> y cant they eva let sharon be happy


I think the same as you do. They can't give that girl a bit of happiness. If they do it lasts all of 2 seconds.

----------


## Kim

> Sharon overcome with grief sleeps with Phil Mitchell. Phil becomes a shoulder for Sharon during Dennis death and promises to make Johnny pay. The former lovers fall into bed together.
> 
> Got this from another soapboard
> 
> So Dennis death is all Phil's fault and Sharon rewards him by sleeping with him.


Well she obviously wouldn't know that by the time she sleeps with him, she wouldn't go within a mile of him if she did, let alone sleep with him after he caused her that much pain.

----------


## squillyfer

thats wierd cos that happened in my script lol

----------


## dddMac1

that would not surprise me if true

----------


## littlemo

Phil is so mean! To take advantage of Sharon like that, when she's greiving for her recently deceased husband.

----------


## crazygirl

i said from the start that she will sleep with grant or phil but i thought then that it would be behind dennis's back

----------


## tammyy2j

> i said from the start that she will sleep with grant or phil but i thought then that it would be behind dennis's back


I would have prefered her to sleep with Grant. Phil is horrible, a right minger

----------


## Siobhan

> I would have prefered her to sleep with Grant. Phil is horrible, a right minger


Grant is apparently happily married.. phil is the one who always had feelings for her...

----------


## Jada-GDR

oh no!
she cant do that the evil little B****

----------


## the_watts_rule

Maybe she feels she needs a shoulder to cry on,.

----------


## Siobhan

> Kermit?


ooohhhh so close but you will need to think of a muppet that is a bit more red in the face

----------


## the_watts_rule

> ooohhhh so close but you will need to think of a muppet that is a bit more red in the face


Is it Gizmo that is red in the face?

----------


## Siobhan

> Is it Gizmo that is red in the face?


close... more like Elmo with the cookie monster voice   :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Rain_

> Phil is so mean! To take advantage of Sharon like that, when she's greiving for her recently deceased husband.


Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?

----------


## Siobhan

> Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?


 :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  phil naked  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Rain_

> phil naked


Yes i know....fortunately i have a cast iron stomach so whatever you were cooking for dinner that i've now just put you off i'll enjoy imensely thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Maybe she feels she needs a shoulder to cry on,.


So she jumps into bed and...

I aint even going to say what I was planning to say  :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?


  :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> So she jumps into bed and...
> 
> I aint even going to say what I was planning to say


  :Rotfl:  

Maybe feeling tired   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?


I think you know this procegure (sp?) to well Rain ;)

 :Rotfl:  ...

----------


## Rain_

> I think you know this procegure (sp?) to well Rain ;)
> 
>  ...


OMFG how rude !!!!!

I read it in a Jackie Collins actually   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:Rotfl:  I was only joking rain!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Rotfl: !!!!

----------


## Rain_

> I was only joking rain!! 
> 
> !!!!



I know i know. I really wouldn't know about these things you see. I'm still a virgin   :Big Grin:  

(Virgin on the rediculous maybe)   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Sure.. that's what they all say..  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

how predictable if its true

----------


## di marco

> Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?


lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> phil naked


Well you sometimes have to peel beetroots before you eat them.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> (Virgin on the rediculous maybe)


I think Richard Branson's doing alright myself.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Eww, sounds like a disturbing storyline! I'll have to ring that support line afterwards   :Sick:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Good idea.  The number for Beetroots Anonymous is (08...............

----------


## Bryan

hope this happens as it ignites sharongate part 2 when grant returns next year!   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Good idea.  The number for Beetroots Anonymous is (08...............


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Calls are free if you're landline is with *B*eet-root-*T*

----------


## alan45

Sharon should be ashamed of herself having sex in a carpark with all the doggers pals looking on

----------


## littlemo

> Well it does take 2 to tango. Maybe she went to cry on his shoulder, slipped, rolled over, and he is conveniently naked under her?


Yes I know it takes two, but with Phil knowing that he was partially responsible for Dennis's death, he definetely has an advantage over her.  I don't think any decent guy would sleep with a woman under those circumstances.

----------


## littlemo

> Sharon should be ashamed of herself having sex in a carpark with all the doggers pals looking on


Are you thinking about Steve Mcfadden?! I didn't read anywhere they had sex in a carpark?

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Calls are free if you're landline is with *B*eet-root-*T*


  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

> hope this happens as it ignites sharongate part 2 when grant returns next year!


We can always rely on EE to come up with NEW storylines ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................*NOT*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bryan

> We can always rely on EE to come up with NEW storylines ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................*NOT*


better the devil you know?

besides as someone once said theres only 7 storylines you can have in a soap, so it does get repetitive...

----------


## BlackKat

> better the devil you know?
> 
> besides as someone once said theres only 7 storylines you can have in a soap, so it does get repetitive...


Actually I think it's that there are only 7 stories in the world. The key is in telling them in original ways and not repeating them ad nauseam.


Anyway, I really don't need to see Phil getting it on with anyone. I had enough trouble not vomiting when he was eating that casserole. Eurgh!   :Sick:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Actually I think it's that there are only 7 stories in the world. The key is in telling them in original ways and not repeating them ad nauseam.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really don't need to see Phil getting it on with anyone. I had enough trouble not vomiting when he was eating that casserole. Eurgh!


What was wrong with him eating the caserole?

----------


## Kim

I think it's because it looked disgusting, if the sight of the one eating it wasn't bad enough.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I think it's because it looked disgusting, if the sight of the one eating it wasn't bad enough.


Lol  :Lol:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I think it's because it looked disgusting, if the sight of the one eating it wasn't bad enough.


Haha,lol,it seems like Phil ain't too popular on here lol!!
I quite like him,and am a huge Mitchell fan lol!!

----------


## Debs

> Eww, sounds like a disturbing storyline! I'll have to ring that support line afterwards


could you send me the number after!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

its sad she sleeps with phil - kind of degrades her character i think after her husband and the love of her life has just died!

----------


## Debs

i thought maybe she could have with grant but phil i just dont see why it has to be him!

----------


## Kim

Yeah, i think it would be better if it was Grant.

----------


## Kim

> Haha,lol,it seems like Phil ain't too popular on here lol!!
> I quite like him,and am a huge Mitchell fan lol!!


They are quite good characters, they are just not attractive.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> They are quite good characters, they are just not attractive.


That's true.

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Sharon overcome with grief sleeps with Phil Mitchell. Phil becomes a shoulder for Sharon during Dennis death and promises to make Johnny pay. The former lovers fall into bed together.
> 
> Got this from another soapboard
> 
> So Dennis death is all Phil's fault and Sharon rewards him by sleeping with him.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Edit - This would be longer, but i might get a warning for board spam or something

----------


## littlemo

> its sad she sleeps with phil - kind of degrades her character i think after her husband and the love of her life has just died!


Yes but if it does happen, it doesn't mean that she doesn't love Dennis. I bet she will feel guilty when she wakes up in the morning. Before her family united, (Den, Dennis, Vicki), Phil was somebody she could turn to, that she knew would be there for her. If your greiving you turn to the people who have cared about you, it's not necessairily a bad thing.  

I doubt it will happen because according to the spoilers she goes to America with him. If she had sex with him, I wouldn't think she'd let him come with her. It gives the wrong signals, she's having Dennis's baby.

----------


## Charmed

:Angry:  Oh Sharon,I know you're sad but why???  :Wal2l:  

 Sharons grief and Phils guilt would have been a great storyline without this!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

*Sharon sleeps with................?*  
The Dagenham Girl Pipers????

----------


## JustJodi

> Sharon overcome with grief sleeps with Phil Mitchell. Phil becomes a shoulder for Sharon during Dennis death and promises to make Johnny pay. The former lovers fall into bed together.
> 
> Got this from another soapboard
> 
> So Dennis death is all Phil's fault and Sharon rewards him by sleeping with him.


*If any of this is true...* 

*Obviously she sleeps with him before she finds out that Phil is the one who steered Dennis to his death...Actually what Sharon does  doesn't surprise me.*

----------


## Siobhan

> *If any of this is true...* 
> 
> *Obviously she sleeps with him before she finds out that Phil is the one who steered Dennis to his death...Actually what Sharon does  doesn't surprise me.*


I am sorry but I don't get this... I hope this stays a rumour cause Dennis is the love of sharon's life.. ok he is dead now but still how could she sleep with Phil... 

I don't think I could sleep with my ex after losing the love of my life.. I don't think I could live or breath...

----------


## JustJodi

*Nor would I sleep with my ex either.. good grief !!!  I do not know where these rumors started,, basically this is more of a  WHAT IF  question...*

----------


## di marco

> I am sorry but I don't get this... I hope this stays a rumour cause Dennis is the love of sharon's life.. ok he is dead now but still how could she sleep with Phil...


especially as dennis has only just died, its not even like its a few years later!

----------


## littlemo

I don't think it's true. From the spoilers I've read, Phil offers to take Sharon to America because he feels guilty for his part in Dennis's death. Also now that Phil knows Sharon is pregnant, I don't think he'd take advantage of her in that postition. Not only has her husband just died, but she's carrying his child.

----------


## pi-n-ky

isn't sharron meant to be pregnant o did she lose the baby or something   :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> isn't sharron meant to be pregnant o did she lose the baby or something


She's pregnant and Phil knows it.

----------


## pops110874

Well who else is she gona sleep with?  The only other available male in her age group is garry........

eek!

----------


## Kim

I'd go without!

----------


## di marco

> I'd go without!


yeh me too lol!  :Sick:

----------


## pops110874

> yeh me too lol!


me three, but what can you do they have a history together.....

Besides, he's her only man who hasnt died/been killed/fled the country.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

let her sleep with peggy   because all her lovers usually meet a sorry end.  Miss Piggy and the Poison Dwarf

----------


## di marco

> let her sleep with peggy   because all her lovers usually meet a sorry end.  Miss Piggy and the Poison Dwarf


haha that would be a good way to get rid of peggy!

----------


## alan45

> haha that would be a good way to get rid of peggy!


Anything to get rid of her is fine by me  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Anything to get rid of her is fine by me


yep and me!

----------


## Kim

and me.

----------


## Angeltigger

i knew she was going to have sex with phil- but also sharon don't know phil was the reason why dennis is dead

----------


## tasha_cfc

*I really hope this is just rumours as Dennis is only gone a few weeks, and phil is revolting*

----------


## sian33

sharon wil end up sleeping with grant cuz he returns in feb

----------


## Angeltigger

Well she will sleep with someone thatis what she is like

----------


## di marco

> sharon wil end up sleeping with grant cuz he returns in feb


but sharon isnt going to be there in february

----------


## Richie_lecturer

And I don't think Grunt is back in Feb either, as he would've been filming at Elstree by now if he was.  I believe he returns March/April time, and now that's Sharon's gone on panto break, she won't be back for a while either.

----------


## di marco

> And I don't think Grunt is back in Feb either, as he would've been filming at Elstree by now if he was.  I believe he returns March/April time, and now that's Sharon's gone on panto break, she won't be back for a while either.


yeh thats true, i think ross kemp might return filming in february, so yeh april he would be back

----------


## alan45

> yeh thats true, i think ross kemp might return filming in february, so yeh april he would be back



So then we can expect the Black Widow to appear on our screens in June or so with a fantastic sensational storyline.  Whoopee  I cannot wait  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

Even if she does come back.. you know how the EE writers are they build up the audience and get them all worked into a frenzy  then when  the terra cotta queen comes back.. the story line  will be a disapointment.. like it always is .. :Sad:   :Sick:

----------


## di marco

> So then we can expect the Black Widow to appear on our screens in June or so with a fantastic sensational storyline.  Whoopee  I cannot wait


well she came back in june last time but i dont think its been decided when shes coming back?

----------


## alan45

> Even if she does come back.. you know how the EE writers are they build up the audience and get them all worked into a frenzy  then when  the terra cotta queen comes back.. the story line  will be a disapointment.. like it always is ..


Yes OVERHYPED TRIPE. At least you are lucky living in Holland. You wont be subjected to her grinning orange face glarining at you from every magazine on the news-stand  :Sick:

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes OVERHYPED TRIPE. At least you are lucky living in Holland. You wont be subjected to her grinning orange face glarining at you from every magazine on the news-stand


a jack o lantern on each gossip mag,, how exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NOT,, :Sick:

----------


## di marco

> sharon wil end up sleeping with grant cuz he returns in feb


id rather see sharon sleeping with grant than with phil!  :Sick:

----------


## babs11

Jack is great do you know when the new one starts

----------


## di marco

> Jack is great do you know when the new one starts


what?  :Confused:

----------


## babs11

Sorry got wrong person. Somone was talking about 24. Sorry again this is my first time in a chatroom. Made a mistake already

----------


## di marco

> Sorry got wrong person. Somone was talking about 24. Sorry again this is my first time in a chatroom. Made a mistake already


dont worry, its ok  :Smile:

----------


## sian33

Well Whenever Grant Returns She Will Return A Couple Of Weeks Later Sleep With Grant There Will Be A Big Feud Between Him And Phil (again) Then Once Sharon Has Grant In Her Clutches He Will Die You Would Think The Males Of The Square Would Stay Well Away From Her She Is Proper Bad Luck!!1

----------


## alan45

> Well Whenever Grant Returns She Will Return A Couple Of Weeks Later Sleep With Grant There Will Be A Big Feud Between Him And Phil (again) Then Once Sharon Has Grant In Her Clutches He Will Die You Would Think The Males Of The Square Would Stay Well Away From Her She Is Proper Bad Luck!!1


Have You Heard Of Punctuation Or Capitilisation  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JustJodi

> Well Whenever Grant Returns She Will Return A Couple Of Weeks Later Sleep With Grant There Will Be A Big Feud Between Him And Phil (again) Then Once Sharon Has Grant In Her Clutches He Will Die You Would Think The Males Of The Square Would Stay Well Away From Her She Is Proper Bad Luck!!1


this belongs in the rumour mill or spoilers,,  :Ponder:

----------


## Jade

> this belongs in the rumour mill or spoilers,,


It is in the rumour mill! :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Sorry got wrong person. Somone was talking about 24. Sorry again this is my first time in a chatroom. Made a mistake already


 :EEK!:  OMG how could you possibly get mixed up with 24 and EE come-on girl sort yourself out. :Stick Out Tongue:  
I will forgive you this time as you are new but just to let you know I am Kiefer's bigggest fan and so anti EE and barbara windsor. but if you mis-use Jack's name in an EE thread again I will be forced to send CTU agents around to sort you out  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  
22 days until Jack is back and I'm on valium already!!! Someone help me please  :Cartman:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> OMG how could you possibly get mixed up with 24 and EE come-on girl sort yourself out. 
> I


then again 24 seems more realistic than EE these days!  Who would've thought that 4 years ago?!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> then again 24 seems more realistic than EE these days! Who would've thought that 4 years ago?!


richie you are cruising for a bruising you know better than to compare a fantastic programme like 24 alongside EE :Nono:   and if you are in any doubt check out season 5, which begins on skyone at 9pm on Sunday 5 Feb  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh no don't get me wrong, I love 24.  I think it's brilliant, though not quite as good as when it started out.  Still great viewing though, the key is not to take it too seriously.  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

richie huni you need help i have been addicted to 24 since s1 and each series gets better you can't help but take it serious and get engroused and this fabulous programme and kiefer should not be discussed in the same breath as EE

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That is very true.  I stand corrected and I rest my case.  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> That is very true. I stand corrected and I rest my case.


I should think so too. How dare you insult my kiefer just you wait until 5 feb when Jack & Chloe will return to kick some serious Ass  :Rotfl:   :Cheer:  come on richie join the kieferette and 24 addiction you know you want to  :Clap:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Count me in then.  :Smile: 

Jack Bower for EE.  He'd be a proper gangster.  None of this watered down Hunter the Munta and floppy Johnny Allen.  :Cool:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

richie i'm glad you've seen the light but we will probably get our hands slapped for going off topic we need to continue this discussion on 24 thread

----------


## sian33

Does it matter its readable.

----------


## xStephaniex

:EEK!:  huuuuuuuuuh she sleeps with phil ... whilst being preggers?? that dont seem like sharon  :Searchme:  hmmmmm i dont think this will happen to be honest i could be wrong tho

----------


## Kim

No one says they actually do anything though. Anyway, as they have left, I hope we can say this isn't going to happen. *Prays*

----------


## di marco

> No one says they actually do anything though. Anyway, as they have left, I hope we can say this isn't going to happen. *Prays*


i agree, theyve left so i doubt this will happen

----------


## xStephaniex

yehhhh i mean it would be sooo wrong ! like old history being brought up - make sense it dont to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> yehhhh i mean it would be sooo wrong ! like old history being brought up - make sense it dont to me


lol steff you never make sense!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

She means it would be repeating a storyline from years back.

----------


## di marco

> She means it would be repeating a storyline from years back.


yeh i knew what she meant lol!

----------


## Kim

Lol. *Does Dobby impression*

----------


## littlemo

Don't you think you should close this board?! (whoevers in charge) If it did happen, it's not going to be until Sharon comes back, which is at least 6 months away.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Don't you think you should close this board?!


Board or thread?   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Don't you think you should close this board?! (whoevers in charge) If it did happen, it's not going to be until Sharon comes back, which is at least 6 months away.


PM one of the MODs and have them to close this thread I agree,, they can always start up a FRESH THREAD when the time draws closer to her return  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

Yes I mean't thread!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes I mean't thread!


*as I said PM  one of the MODS and tell them to close this thread,*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Board or thread?


If it's the former it's been nice knowing you Birks.   :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> Don't you think you should close this board?! (whoevers in charge) If it did happen, it's not going to be until Sharon comes back, which is at least 6 months away.


closing as requested above.. this is just a rumour anyway and as Littlemo said I am sure it will be reopened when sharon comes back in 6 months

----------

